
/r/games Is Closed for April Fools Day - dragontamer
https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/b7ubwm/rgames_is_closed_for_april_fools_find_out_why_in/
======
dragontamer
There are a lot of video-game subreddits, but one major video-game subreddit
has closed itself down for April Fools Day, to bring to attention the issue of
online bullying, especially Islamaphobia, Homophobia, and stereotype-based
bullying.

Its a strong act for sure, and is bound to generate discussion on these
issues. I recognize these issues are political and potentially flamebait, so
be careful with how you word you posts in this thread please.

EDIT: The /r/games moderators have compiled an online album of posts of how
people talk in their subreddit, and why they wished to take such drastic
action today: [https://imgur.com/a/umrdBYF](https://imgur.com/a/umrdBYF)

